# Euro Style Front Plate Slot



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

i changed my euro plate spot with a custom made israeli plate straight from israel. I think it looks pretty good but still hangs off the bottom a little...i attached it to the bumper with 2 sided adhesive tape...very strong!!! let me know what you guys think and lets see other pics of ur euro plates


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

*Plate*

Thats a good idea. Too bad in Ontario we need both plates  But I will try to pick up few plates from there later this summer, may be I will come up with something.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That looks sweet!!! I've always loved the dimensions of your plates. Ours is too squarish.  In fact, I'm not the only one who feels that way. Its funny, but many people here put euro-dimension plate numbers on their vehicles THEN slap on our usual plate. I personally think its funny to have Euro-style plates sticking out of the sides of our plates. But hey... to each his own, right? For me its more like... go figure!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Here is mine:

Home made of course 

I think it is rather appropriate & speaks for itself.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

That looks great. Can I ask how you made it?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*X-Trail plate*

Use two sheets of plexiglass cut to the size of the recess.
One clear the other one black (or what ever background color you like)

Find and X-TRAIL logo on electronic format, use software to "stretch it out" and make for best fit: then print it out full size.

Use this printout to make a REVERSE template on the back of the clear plexiglass; with a sharp blade cut out all the letters of the protective sticky on the plexiglass; remove the letters; paint reverse side using chrome paint (or whatever color you want the letters to be); peel off the rest of the sticky backing; wait for complete drying of the paint; put the two pieces together, CAREFULLY drill two mounting holes; I drilled two mounting holes in the bumper as well. Just before mounting the two pieces I used a clear silicone to seal the two pieces together so that moisture would not get between the two plates.

The mounting surface on the bumper is not perfectly flat; but the plexiglass will bend enough to match the surface.

Using the reverse template method, you end up with the painted letters trapped between the two sheets of plexiglass so it does not wear away or get chipped by flying stones... also when looking through the plexiglass at the painted surface on the backside, gives it an almost perfect finish.

That's pretty much it.
oh yes, I used two round flat heads stainless bolts to hold the plate at each end as you can see on the picture.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

'course these mods only work in jurisdictions where a front plate is not required by law - so Ontario is out on this one.

:thumbdwn: 

...jww


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome Valboo! :thumbup: 
Gonna give it a try. Where do you buy plexiglass and what thickness does it need to be?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice Custom DIY plate Valboo! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm not a big fan of using plates up front that are not from the region. It fakes us out when my family plays "list out of province plates" :loser: 

The other day we thought we seen a car from New York, only to see it was from our home province Saskatchewan.... 


I was so glad to hear last year when Sask went plate-less up front. I yanked the front plates from all out cars ASAP!

Our Nissan Dealer here automatically installs the "Nissan" front plate insert since the plate requirement was dropped. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

*CDN - Front Lic Plate*

Just went to mount my plate protector and found out that the knockouts in use with the threaded clip are the wrong spacing and the previous owner just screwed into the bumper.

anyone else have this issue?

solutions?

I am considering making my own mount from acrylic or aluminum plate.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep, your best bet is to make something that will fit.
see other prior discussions on this


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

ViperZ said:


> Nice Custom DIY plate Valboo! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not a big fan of using plates up front that are not from the region. It fakes us out when my family plays "list out of province plates" :loser:
> 
> ...


Anyone know where I can get that front plate insert. In Alberta we do not need a front plate and my X-Trail does not hve the insert filler. Even a part number?
Anyone?


----------

